# Whoops, need some ideas for this



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

So I was buying some ash for a project and came upon this little gem and decided I needed it. Now what the hell should I build with it? I want to do something other than a coffee table, something really unique.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A corner vanity.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

What is it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Saw dust.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Buy a cordless clock kit and make one heck of a wall clock. Reason I know, I have a nice one made out of a cypress stump.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Mine looks sorta like this.


https://www.etsy.com/listing/236132...B65vzPFohkjN5q-GwoOuut27c2Xi7QXIb_BoC3Srw_wcB


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Dado in a glass or metal shelf and then hang it on the wall 


builddaley.com


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

looks like a porpoise head.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

fjn said:


> Buy a cordless clock kit and make one heck of a wall clock. Reason I know, I have a nice one made out of a cypress stump.:thumbsup:


I was thinking same thing.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

A chair back for something chunky, wild and comfortable.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> A chair back for something chunky, wild and comfortable.


He'd have to steam bend it.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Robie said:


> What is it?


Burled, twirled, and curled live edge camphor. The pictures don't do it justice. Damn thing looks like a hollogram when you look down on it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paint a map on it...


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

Use it on the wall or above a fireplace. You could do some deco concrete around it flush. Kinda like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I was thinking same thing.


Me too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So don't make a table out of it. Make a bar out of it. Great conversation pc. Put a high gloss finish on it. Make a rabbet edge for the bartender area and the raised area as the customer area. Build a rustic cabinet below it to store the liquor.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> So don't make a table out of it. Make a bar out of it. Great conversation pc. Put a high gloss finish on it. Make a rabbet edge for the bartender area and the raised area as the customer area. Build a rustic cabinet below it to store the liquor.


You just gave me a really good idea. One of the problems with a table is it's not high enough to really take in all the figure and how intense it actually is. The bar is a great idea with the cut side poked into a wall. The other thing I thought about was a top for a glass sink.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Am I good or what.

A stink'n clock. Block out the best part of the grain with a clock. What were you thinking? ":whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It looks like a dolphin.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> It looks like a dolphin.


That's what she said...


----------

